
Forty percent of ‘AI startups’ in Europe don’t use AI, claims report - ZeeshanAK
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/5/18251326/ai-startups-europe-fake-40-percent-mmc-report
======
yumraj
I'm pretty sure that it's universal and not restricted to just European 'AI
startups'.

------
KorematsuFred
Investors => We use AI. Employee => Cutting edge machine learning Actual code
=> linear regression.

------
olavgg
This is kinda funny, our main competitor(another startup) within the chatbot
domain started without using any kind of machine learning. The chatbot just
weighted keywords to predict the intent. They won some major contracts, but
never got their chatbot to work on more than 50 different intents in a single
language.

We started with LSTM's from day one, and has since then supported thousands of
different intents in many different languages.

------
weego
The only difference between ML and AI is about $10m in venture capital.

------
jacinabox
Yeah this is probably a pretty common phenomenon. Somebody claims to have a
billion dollar artificial intelligence; what they really have is a file full
of frigging regular expressions.

